# Old 3-speed JC Higgins help



## rexrogers

Picked up this old 3-speed JC Higgins today for $25. From checking the forum I'm guessing it's late 50's early 60's and maybe an Austria made bike. 

Any info on the bike would be great.















It's dirty and used but actually seems like with some new tubes, some oil, and some adjustments it'll be totally usable. 

I'm not really a bike guy so all new to me. What size tubes does this bike use? If I have to get tires any recommendations? Thanks for help.


----------



## juvela

------

Congratulations!

Your research spot on.  

Made by Steyr/Styria who also proudced bicycles under the Puch and Austro-Daimler badges.

Torpedo IGH by Sachs.

Tip - these frames have one unique dimension: the steerer has an OD of 26.0mm which means the headsets are special.  This is sometimes referred to as "Austrian size."

Tip #2 - the number 503 46 100 in the bottom bracket shell is _not a serial _ but rather a lot number for use by manufacturer and Sears.  Do not permit a licensing agency to record it as there may have been _thousands _ of bikes in this lot, all with the same number.  Makes for record keeping confusion as false positives when checking numbers against stolen lists.

Chainstay bridge is ESGE brand.

Wheel/tyre/tube size is 26" X 1 3/8"

Have good fun with this new arrival.  These are solid and honest machines.

-----


----------



## 3-speeder

Love it!  Great deal at 25$. Should tune up nicely.


----------



## rexrogers

Thank you! Exactly the info I was looking for. This is a great forum.


----------



## rexrogers

If anyone out there has a front fender I'd love to replace the missing one!!!


----------



## juvela

-----

Dating -

There are two spots you can check for a marking:

a) shell of rear hub

b) back side of Weinmann brake calipers





-----


----------



## SKPC

I think the rear hub is not Sachs, but a sturmey clone 3-spd with a lot of oil in it.(good thing)...clean it off with a brush and mineral spirits and ride it!


----------



## rexrogers

Amazing what you find when you wipe a little dirt and oil out of the way.



 So 1961 Made In Austria yeah?


----------



## Oilit

rexrogers said:


> Amazing what you find when you wipe a little dirt and oil out of the way.
> View attachment 883385
> So 1961 Made In Austria yeah?



My understanding is that 1961 is right. There's some good information on these hubs on this thread in the Bike Forums: https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/983591-sears-steyr-3-speed-hubs.html
: But I believe you have to join to see the pictures.


----------



## SirMike1983

These are reasonably well-made bikes with a lot of character to them. It's sort of a little different alternative to the more common Raleigh Sports bike.


----------



## dweenk

That chain wheel is nice. It should clean up well in an OA bath. The chain guard is typical of Steyr built bikes at that time. Nice find.


----------



## juvela

-----

Here is an earlier forum thread on another example from 1961 -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/jc-higgins-austria.90742/

-----


----------



## rexrogers

UPDATE: Got some new tubes off amazon installed and did a little test ride on the bike. Everything works fine! I had hoped the old tires would be reusable but looks like they are cracking pretty quick. So now that I've had a chance to try the bike out a bit I'm gonna commit. Get new tires, service it real good, clean it up. It was missing the head badge when I got it but I found one right away for super cheap on eBay so snagged it. Missing the front fender and will try to hunt one of those down. Pretty happy. Wasn't looking for a bike. This one found me. I'm in.


----------



## bikerbluz

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your find. Cool bike, love the chain ring. I have a couple JC Higgins 10 speeds that are Austrian made, I really enjoy. I know that 1963 was the last year for the JC Higgins name brand. In 64 they were badged as Sears. Great group of people on this forum, with a wealth of cycling information. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## rexrogers

Went for first ride today. Awesome.

One of the pedals is bent. They are mismatched it looks like as well. I'd like to replace them. Pretty much just want some functional pedals that look right on the bike. Suggestions?


----------



## juvela

-----

Originals would have been either Union or WECO black rubber from Germany.

Union model nr. 685 -






WECO model nr. K10479 -





[both manufacturers offer several models]
-----


----------



## rexrogers

Got new rubber on the bike finally! Tires, tubes, rim liners, brake pads. Took for a very quick spin. Man what a difference in ride compared to the original old tires that were on it haha. I had planned to replace the pedals as one was bent. I found some like the ones in the comment above. Went to do it and realized the pedal wasn't bent it was the crank (I think). Will have to see what I can do with that one. Oh! got a front badge on it now too! found a slightly jacked up one on eBay for 9.99 shipped. Condition fit the bike so was perfect.


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks for the update.

Great to read the good news.

Yes, the photo clearly shows a bent arm.

It would be straightenable by locking the arm in a beefy bench vise and going at it with a big crescent or pipe wrench.

VAR makes a tool for this (big surprise ).  It is Nr. 373.  Perhaps a bike shop or co-op near you will have it.





I have the early type, looks like this -





Work can be checked with a straightedge.

Possible that impact great enough to bend arm may have bent spindle as well.

So you might wish to check that also.

---

Puch of 1903 -




-----


----------



## rexrogers

Thanks for the info. That tool is rad.


----------



## rexrogers

I came across a front fender that looked like it would work on my bike. It didn't fit as good as I thought. So I modified it. Cut it down to size. Moved the bracket arms and cut them down. Found some of the little bolt things with holes to mount them to the bike. Modified those. Opened the fender up wider too. Didn't take as long as it sounds. Ended up working good. Not an exact match but looks good to me and I like having the chrome on there.


----------



## SirMike1983

It looks like the fender from a 1960s-70s Hercules. They're soft sheet metal and adaptable.


----------



## sam

That 503 number is sears manufacture's number(503 being puch) sears stores had micro film parts numbers so they could look your sears idem up for servicing or replacement parts. Sure wish someone could find a case of those micro films


----------



## gkeep

That bike cleaned up really nice. Looks like a great "sit up and beg" ride! Perfect for a Tweed Ride.


----------



## rexrogers

gkeep said:


> That bike cleaned up really nice. Looks like a great "sit up and beg" ride! Perfect for a Tweed Ride.



Haha! My girlfriend loved this response. Thanks! It's really a nice bike to ride. I've enjoyed it so far quite a bit!


----------



## dweenk

I say that front fender looks good enough. Have you thought about trying to remove the tape on the forks?


----------

